# How do we get our car?



## Carolyn (Jun 8, 2011)

We arrive at Kidani Village on Saturday. We have decided to rent a car at the Disney Car center on Sunday. How do we get there...the regular Disney transportation? Or does Alamo come and get us? Also when do we pay the $95 mandatory fee? Will it be on our bill at check out? Thanks!


----------



## klynn (Jun 8, 2011)

Carolyn said:


> We arrive at Kidani Village on Saturday. We have decided to rent a car at the Disney Car center on Sunday. How do we get there...the regular Disney transportation? Or does Alamo come and get us? Also when do we pay the $95 mandatory fee? Will it be on our bill at check out? Thanks!


 
The Alamo/National shuttle will come and get you.  You need to call them to set this up.  The Disney bus transportation does not go to the CCC.  The $95. fee is paid at check-in.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Carolyn - Are you signed up for Magical Express? It is a separate reservation and you must book in advance. 

If you want the Disney Dining Plan, that must be booked in advance as well. They will not let you purchase at checkin if you are exchanging in.

You can purchase your Disney tickets in the lobby as you check in.

Hope you have a great trip!

elaine


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 10, 2011)

We are reserved on the Magical Express. How far ahead do you have to call the Alamo Shuttle? We have our car reserved 11am on Sunday. Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## klynn (Jun 10, 2011)

Carolyn said:


> We are reserved on the Magical Express. How far ahead do you have to call the Alamo Shuttle? We have our car reserved 11am on Sunday. Thanks.
> 
> Carolyn


 
If you call the day before you should be fine.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Jun 11, 2011)

*About hour before is recommended*



klynn said:


> If you call the day before you should be fine.



We did the same last month, ME to resort, then I went to CCC for car rental by myself - National/Alamo came & got me, so everyone else could relax at resort. Best use of time.


----------



## cindi (Jun 12, 2011)

klynn said:


> The Alamo/National shuttle will come and get you.  You need to call them to set this up.  The Disney bus transportation does not go to the CCC.  The $95. fee is paid at check-in.



I didn't know this was available.   Is there a charge for the shuttle? I wish I had known about this earlier.  I would have liked having a car for a day or two of our disney trip, but didn't know how to do that.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jun 13, 2011)

cindi said:


> I didn't know this was available.   Is there a charge for the shuttle? I wish I had known about this earlier.  I would have liked having a car for a day or two of our disney trip, but didn't know how to do that.



Another option is rening from National/Alamo at the Dolphin.  You can just take a bus/boat from any park to the Dolphin.  It does close earlier in the day than the CCC (4 pm v. 6 pm). -- Suzanne


----------



## klynn (Jun 13, 2011)

cindi said:


> I didn't know this was available. Is there a charge for the shuttle? I wish I had known about this earlier. I would have liked having a car for a day or two of our disney trip, but didn't know how to do that.


 
There is no charge for the shuttle.


----------



## cindi (Jun 13, 2011)

So where is this Disney car center?

This is great info for our next trip.


----------



## klynn (Jun 13, 2011)

cindi said:


> So where is this Disney car center?
> 
> This is great info for our next trip.


 
The car care center is located by the MK toll booths.  As you are going through the toll booth look to your left.  You will see a Hess gas station and the Alamo/National building.


----------



## cindi (Jun 16, 2011)

klynn said:


> The car care center is located by the MK toll booths.  As you are going through the toll booth look to your left.  You will see a Hess gas station and the Alamo/National building.



I remember the Hess gas station.  But I somehow missed the car rental building.  Guess I was too excited to get to Disney.


----------



## blondietink (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, the shuttle is free to the Car Care Center. we just called when we got on the Magical Express.  If you call ahead and your plane is late, or you are otherwise delayed, you can miss your pick-up.   The other option you have is to rent a car at the Dolphin, take a bus to the TTC and switch to a Swan/Dolphin bus.  That gets complicated, but we have rented at the Dolphin when we stayed at BCV & BWV and it is an easy walk to pick up the car.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Yes, driving Disney property can be confusing!*

We also had same challenges last time, with signs saying straight ahead & bam!, exit far right and couldn't change 3 lanes fast enough missing turns. Disney World certainly doesn't conform to standards when it comes to street signs - they are inadequate for warning you which lane you need to be in to exit. Loops around could take 10-15 minutes - wasted. Need to just memorize where everything is.


----------

